# Wireless Router



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

So my move to Mexico is happening in six days! Very excited. 

However, I have a question about wireless internet. Having wifi in my apartment is very important to me, not only for the convenience but also so that I may use my smart phone and text to the United States.

Should I bring a wireless router from the US in order to set up wifi? What are the prices for wireless routers in MX and how common is their availability. 

Thank you for all your help in making my move easier!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

MissKT said:


> So my move to Mexico is happening in six days! Very excited.
> 
> However, I have a question about wireless internet. Having wifi in my apartment is very important to me, not only for the convenience but also so that I may use my smart phone and text to the United States.
> 
> ...


I would bring it because most electronics are a bit more expensive in Mexico as compared with Best Buy or internet deals that offer only US shipping. A wireless router would not break you, of course, but it's small enough to stick in a suit case so why not bring it?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MissKT said:


> So my move to Mexico is happening in six days! Very excited.
> 
> However, I have a question about wireless internet. Having wifi in my apartment is very important to me, not only for the convenience but also so that I may use my smart phone and text to the United States.
> 
> ...


All Telmex modems are wireless Wifi around the house and works great. No charge and installed in about 10 days. $380.00 pesos per month for 1.5 meg.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> All Telmex modems are wireless Wifi around the house and works great. No charge and installed in about 10 days. $380.00 pesos per month for 1.5 meg.


Does Telmex also provide cable television? I had Cablemas in Juarez for several years, and it was a great deal: $65 a month for broadband and all the basic channels.


----------



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> All Telmex modems are wireless Wifi around the house and works great. No charge and installed in about 10 days. $380.00 pesos per month for 1.5 meg.


Wow, great to know! I would have been a little frustrated if I went out and bought a $100, only to find I don't need it. Thank you! :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Does Telmex also provide cable television? I had Cablemas in Juarez for several years, and it was a great deal: $65 a month for broadband and all the basic channels.


Telmex does not do cable TV and also is one of the slower options for broadband. There are cable companies that provide cable TV as well as cable internet. I did not get a wifi router from the cable company, just a cable modem. However, new subscribers may get a wifi router now, I am not sure.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got MegaCable here in Xalapa and they offer services elsewhere in Mexico. The router that I bought bit the dust and I got one from MegaCable. They offer a D-Link router (not the best) for a 100 peso deposit and no monthly payments. 10mB Internet and Super Basic cable for 729 pesos a month.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> All Telmex modems are wireless Wifi around the house and works great. No charge and installed in about 10 days. $380.00 pesos per month for 1.5 meg.


That's the phone line that they install or turn on and takes a few days. At least here, they give you the modem and you get to plug it in.


----------

